# My 55 Tank



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hey hey, theres my tank! haha, almost, ours it just one light stip, not two. very nice!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice, Lots of little hiding places for your fish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

tetras and goldfish don't mix by the books but if it works for you it works for me


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice, how do you get so many plants in there. I can't seem to keep mine down. My huge Severum loves pulling them out.


----------

